# Odin's new collar and spring pole. (pic heavy)



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Got Odin's new collar from Nizmo (who rocks by the way) and then made him a spring pole as well. Took some pics and wanted to share them with y'all.

























































































and some older ones i liked and wanted to share 

















Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Odin looks very happy to have new clothes and a new toy to play with! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Odins loving that spring pole. IMO thats one of the best investments for tiring out your dog that you can possibly make. they love it!
Those colors look so awesome on him. when i first got the order i was wondering if the colors would clash. but when it was all finished i was so excited about how well it came out. its a really cool collar on a beautiful dog!
thank you for posting. Shoot me a few picture if you would like to have him put up on our happy tails section of the website  im working putting more dogs on it now.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Odin looks very happy to have new clothes and a new toy to play with! Thanks so much for sharing.


you're very welcome, sometimes i think he gets tired of me taking pictures lol



Nizmo said:


> Odins loving that spring pole. IMO thats one of the best investments for tiring out your dog that you can possibly make. they love it!
> Those colors look so awesome on him. when i first got the order i was wondering if the colors would clash. but when it was all finished i was so excited about how well it came out. its a really cool collar on a beautiful dog!
> thank you for posting. Shoot me a few picture if you would like to have him put up on our happy tails section of the website  im working putting more dogs on it now.


oh yeah, it took him a second to figure it out and i think we got a lil too heavy of a spring. but once he figured it out and what to do, he shreaded that big rope toy lol! so we'll get a softer spring and figure out what to put on the rope, maybe a tire toy. i posted one pic on ur facebook page but i will e-mail u some more. but yes i was so excited to get the collar, the collars are awesome and go with Odin's fur color really well. my boyfriend even said "that's my favorite thing that u've ever bought him." what can i say i spoil my puppers


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

..........


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

totally cool dog


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

I love the first action shot you posted, shows his figure really well. Let me know if you start him on weight pulling so we can bounce ideas, and success and fails off each other. 

Oh! What size spring did you use, and how much does he weigh?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's rockin that new collar!Looking good!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice pole! Thats the same rope I use lol. Nice looking colors on that collar


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

aww thanks everyone, Odin and I both appreciate the compliments. and yes American_Pit13, i love blue and saw that rope and knew i had to buy it for him. 



Vilebeast said:


> I love the first action shot you posted, shows his figure really well. Let me know if you start him on weight pulling so we can bounce ideas, and success and fails off each other.
> 
> Oh! What size spring did you use, and how much does he weigh?


u mean, his lack of figure lol. i call him my sausage doggie. but its all fun and games, thats why he got a spring pole and my boyfriend got a talking to about how his overflowing scoops of food... but ill be sure to let u know about WP if we start. his obedience classes start this monday, which i think will be more of a refresher course for him, but its good to take regardless. after the class ill prolly order a training harness and go from there.

we couldnt decide on what spring to get lol. we bought 2, a 91 lb and a 69 lb, both from home depot. although after seeing him play with it, i want to get the 40lb spring i saw and work him up to the heavier springs. the last time i weighed him he was 63lbs, although honestly he prolly weighs more than that. lol


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh he is bigger than I thought he was! Maybe it was just the way he was standing.. or I am just going crazy...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i dunno. thats the esact same reaction i got when i brought him into my work. everyone said, "wow hes bigger than he looked in the pics" *shrug* beats me, he my chunky pup.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Love it. Very pretty. Jealous...my girl doesn't like the spring pole...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awwww thats terribly sad. what about a flirt pole? i made him one by taping some rope to the end of a old paint roller extention and tieing an old chewed up fire hose toy to the end. simple and he likes it too.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Who knew green and blue would look so good. He looks fantastic in that collar! I love the color choice. I'm sensing another collar order sometime int he future. 

Loveing the action shots. He is a handsome boy. I too am jealous of the spring pole love. Ecko loves his flirt pole, but would have nothing to do with the spring pole I made. 

Keep the pics comming. I love them!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Who knew green and blue would look so good. He looks fantastic in that collar! I love the color choice. I'm sensing another collar order sometime int he future.
> 
> Loveing the action shots. He is a handsome boy. I too am jealous of the spring pole love. Ecko loves his flirt pole, but would have nothing to do with the spring pole I made.
> 
> Keep the pics comming. I love them!!


awww thanks EckoMac! im so glad the colors came out so good, i couldnt decide between blue or green so i did both. lol. its so funny though, since Odin got this one, now my boyfriend is planning on what colors to get him next.

Odin and I both thank u for the compliments :cheers: i read ur flirt pole post and thats too bad Ecko doesnt like the spring pole, Odin is so entertaining when hes on it. and i have more pictures to post once i get them loaded onto photo bucket. thats just time consuming lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

EckoMac said:


> Who knew green and blue would look so good. He looks fantastic in that collar! I love the color choice. I'm sensing another collar order sometime int he future.
> 
> Loveing the action shots. He is a handsome boy. I too am jealous of the spring pole love. Ecko loves his flirt pole, but would have nothing to do with the spring pole I made.
> 
> Keep the pics comming. I love them!!


i was thinking the exact same thing about the color choice. i almost emailed him and asked him if he meant the black 1.5" lol.
but it came out and is a top 5 favorite for me


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Nizmo said:


> i was thinking the exact same thing about the color choice. i almost emailed *her* and asked *her* if *she* meant the black 1.5" lol.
> but it came out and is a top 5 favorite for me


corrections made  thats awesome, top 5


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I get that all of the time too. That's what we get for using our dog's names for screen names. LOL!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Oopppps! I knew you were a dude. Slipped my mind  sorry!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> I get that all of the time too. That's what we get for using our dog's names for screen names. LOL!


thats right. lol. on the computer I dont mind so much. but I get it all day long in person. thats what i get for selling parts for a toyota dealer, doing a "mans job" as ive been told lol. i just smile and politely say "well, i can get a man over here but they arent as cute as me"


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Nizmo said:


> Oopppps! I knew you were a dude. Slipped my mind  sorry!


i assume u mean weren't lol. its all good Trev, i dont take offense at all. im not one of those crazy, fly off the handle chicks lol. :cheers:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

oh geeze... i have things straight now.
:hammer:


----------

